# Panorama hosting



## Punk

Does anyone know a website that will allow me to upload .jpeg Panoramas without size and space limit?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Punk

Bum anyone?


----------



## Punk

Last bump on this topic.

Anyone??


----------



## brian

well dont get mad at me for this joke...

http://localhost


----------



## TrainTrackHack

ummm... http://127.0.0.1?


----------



## Francisck

How much space are you talking? like gigs of data? (I understand you need unlimited space for your pictures because of the size but how much do you think you will use over time)

You could host it on my server but it'd need a estimate of how much bandwidth/ disk space id be giving to you.

Best Regards,
Francisco


----------



## Punk

Well My biggest one is 10 MB and I'm planning on making a huge 360 picture, probably around 100MB.

I'm looking for a gallery Host, something like panoramio.com or photobucket.com.


----------



## epidemik

Could you get a free webhost?
Like www.freehostia.com


----------



## Punk

epidemik said:


> Could you get a free webhost?
> Like www.freehostia.com



I have a server already.

I want something where I just hit upload and have a gallery ready. i don't have time to make a whole website at the moment.


----------



## wzqhzsc

You can upload your panorama to http://you3dview.com. It's free panorama hosting.


----------



## wzqhzsc

wzqhzsc said:


> You can upload your panorama to http://you3dview.com. It's free panorama hosting.



It's exactly a website that will allow me to upload .jpeg Panoramas without size and space limit.


----------

